# goldfish have ick



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

what can i do ?? use salt im usin em to cycle a convict tank


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

psrotten said:


> what can i do ?? use salt im usin em to cycle a convict tank


 raise the temp and add some salt


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

there is a kind of drop that u put in your tank is is called nox-ich and it works it just got rid of the ich on my fish!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

air force well thats good to no becuz i just bought some yesterday for my convicts cuz 1 of them have it.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I used Ick Guard made my Jungle, it worked wonders on my goldfish, they looked like somone poured salt all over them


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Throw um out, get some healthy goldfish.

You dont wanna pollute the tank with meds, and fish diases/


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

The way I see it, give'em the royal BOOSH! Flush em.

Why waste time and energy with goldfish. A dozen costs something like a dollar, right?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

brand new goldfish would cost less than buying Ick-Gaurd and curing the ick on the current goldfish. just get rid of the infected goldfish :nod:

cheaper and faster!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

when i used to get ick, i would buy this stuff by jungle, it is in tablet form and it disolves and dosent make your tank blue, actually it does but it goes away after a couple of hours. i have had good secuss with this product. easy to measure, one tablet is for 10 gallons ...


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

my cichlids have ich.. bad sh*t .. anyway I just got the Ich guard.. lets see what happens...


----------

